# What is your favorite goose call



## DakotaYota (Dec 6, 2008)

Im in the market for a new call. Lookin for a good blowin goose call. Price really isnt a big deal to me and neither is looks. Just want something that sounds good and is easy to blow.

What is your personal favorite?


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Tim Grounds "Triple Crown" and/or Tim Grounds "Pro Super Mag" with the Triple Crown guts in it. I also enjoy calling with the "Real Thang", basically any Tim Grounds call.

Just for you Diver. :beer:


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

I strongly agree with Adam. Grounds calls are amazing! so are all the other calls, but in my opinion grounds sound the best, and are the easiest calls to learn on!

If money isnt a big deal...get the Triple Crown! without a dought my favorite call...nothing better!


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm also a TG fan. The new Super Thang is also a fantastic call. But I pretty much use my old maple Supermag exclusivly. I've had it 9 years now, and even with all the other calls I have with, I can't seem to put her down. I've even made it known to the family and hunting partners, that when I go, (God forbid it's before another hunting season), I don't care how they divy up my crap, I take my maple Supermag with me...

Who knows...

I may need it in the afterlife.

Is that weird? 

Gunny :wink:


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)




----------



## birddog007 (Oct 6, 2009)

Bay Country Shorething.


----------



## Fred_Bear (Oct 24, 2008)

Another vote for Grounds calls. I use my poly super mag 90% of the time over my other calls on the lanyard. SMH and a gander valley Powerhouse


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Since the question was phrased "what is your favorite" and not "what is the best", I have no problem agreeing with what has been said about grounds.


----------



## Part-Time (Oct 16, 2009)

#1- Zink Money Maker :beer:

#2- Bay Country Shorething


----------



## Scott LeDuc (Aug 4, 2008)

Getcha Some! $.99 on Ebay!


----------



## cm3geese (Dec 28, 2006)

Hunting - Tim Grounds - Half breed

Contest - Tim Grounds - Triple Crown

:beer:


----------



## 4curls (Jul 8, 2009)

Tim Grounds Super Mag and Buck Gardner Grey Ghost.


----------



## TheDrake (Apr 20, 2009)

GK Little Giant or the GK Canuck


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

Buck Gardner Canadian Hamme II


----------



## DakotaYota (Dec 6, 2008)

gonna pick up a triple crown and super mag to give them a call. Thanks guys for the advise. I will let ya know how it goes
.


----------



## DakotaYota (Dec 6, 2008)

got a super mag, and waiting for a triple crown. Super mag sounds real good though. Thanks guys!


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Ditto,TG Triple Crown (Kelly Powers),the pitch,sound and volume is unreal,nice thing about any of the grounds product is "if you have a problem or question,Tim will personally call you back" His mother run's the operation from the sounds of it,she'll talk your ear off if ya let her.I think his son "Hunter" won the nat'l championship with his "half breed call",chip off the ole block.Also if you purchase any of Tim's calls and bump into him at shows and such,he'll hand tune your call for free,helped me out with his "coca bola" call I thought I could tune myself,ended up with a hybrid wood duck call.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

DakotaYota said:


> gonna pick up a triple crown and super mag to give them a call. Thanks guys for the advise. I will let ya know how it goes
> .


check out their website too, sometimes they have deals on certain colors/closeouts. good luck


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

if i didn't make my own calls, i would have to choose the Zink "money maker". there are other good ones too, but this one sounds best for me. the only calls i have never been impressed with are Foiles. go try a few different calls and see which one works best for you. if you are just learning, find a friend who is a proficient caller and get what he uses. then he can more easily teach you. for field calling i do prefer a wooden call over an acrylic. osage orange gives a smoother, deeper sound and cocobolo sound a lot like an acrylic with a sharper sound. most other woods lie in between.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

You made a great decision. :thumb:


----------



## vinny 28 (Oct 7, 2008)

i like death row life sentance and inmate and saunders G.P.


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

DRC life sentence all the way. easy to blow and looks sweet. got mine costumized looks amazing.


----------

